# Helluva deal RF 600a5



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Rockford Fosgate Punch 600a5 Car Amplifier w/o Endcaps | eBay


----------



## zoomer (Aug 2, 2009)

I have 2 of them that I got on ebay over the years. 
Things to watch for: 
If you look at the photo of the control side, you will see the gain adjustment knobs broken. Inside the pots are fragile too. 
Also the sub amp output transistors tend to blow taking out driver transistors too. The out put transistors are souldered onto a ceramic subtrate and it is a difficult job to do. Plus the rest of the ciruitry are surface mount. 
Both of mine are now no longer being used.One has a blowm sub transistor due to an improper repair before I got it, and the second, which I purchased knowing it had a blown transistor, (i fixed it) has flaky pots. I no longer want to spend time to fix them. These are nice units, circuitry is basically identical to Hafler amps, Sound is amazing, but they are getting old!


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Great info!


----------

